# CFSAC 2013



## Jarnhamar (18 Jun 2013)

Does anyone know the dates for this years CFSAC training?  

I've been told the actual competition is Sept 9-Sept 21 but I'm looking for dates on when members will be training and if possible a point of contact for the team.

Thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jun 2013)

My unit got an email about the 2CMBG team with a POC, but I'm not on DWAN until the 25th to see it again.


----------



## Remius (18 Jun 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the dates for this years CFSAC training?
> 
> I've been told the actual competition is Sept 9-Sept 21 but I'm looking for dates on when members will be training and if possible a point of contact for the team.
> 
> Thanks



Which team?  LFCA?


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jun 2013)

It would be for the LFCA/2CMBG team yes.


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Jun 2013)

For info, match 12 (the former CQB stuff) is completely change from last year....

NS


----------



## toughenough (18 Jun 2013)

Yes, it's a huge change from last year. It's still a good match though, and very applicable.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Jun 2013)

They still doing barrier shoots that started in 2010?


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Jun 2013)

I know some tryouts for CFSAC have started today.


----------



## VIChris (18 Jun 2013)

Is there a COF for public consumption out there somewhere?


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Jun 2013)

I have a couple of variants, the second one received from the staff for vetting/correcting.

I don't know if they've re-released it post corrections yet or not.  

Shoot me an e-mail at work tomorrow (Wednesday) at BROWNE PO1 BK@CFNES etc etc and I'll send you what I can.  (Note, after tomorrow, I'm out of the office in Bisley for 2 weeks...so tomorrow is the day...)

For those who were there last year, I'll be doing up the match booklets again (handy reference booklets/score reference books)

NS


----------



## Sylencer (23 Jun 2013)

Just curious if anyone has heard anything yet about which unit from 2cmbg is running it this year. Its getting pretty late in the month and summer leave is coming. To my knowledge, neither 1 rcr or 3 rcr is running it.


----------



## VIChris (28 Sep 2013)

Well, how many Army.ca members attended this year? What were you thoughts?


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Sep 2013)

I was there....things went well with pistol, rifle, well, there was some disorganization, some not-listening to input/advice, some good shooting, and a few points that I need to get into my AAR which is now late.

NS


----------



## VIChris (28 Sep 2013)

I would agree, though I may be less diplomatic about it, haha. Would you change anything about the pistol? Targetry? Thoughts on par times for e dynamic stages? 

My thoughts there are that using a set of targets that no one trains wit throughout the year is odd, especially those cotton-pickin' hostage targets. Also, starting the first shoot on score at 25m is tough on folks who show up with weapons that may need to have their zeros confirmed. I'd start in close and work back on the static ranges. I  did appreciate the availability of the dry house this year before the dynamic matches.


----------



## NavyShooter (29 Sep 2013)

Yup, preparedness pays. 

I wasn't prepared, and my pistol scores reflected that.  Not enough time on the zeroing range.

Pistol targetry....hm.   How about going back to Figure 11's, 12's and 12c's?  All stock available through the system.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Sep 2013)

Our guys said the weather was amazingly bad, yet the general standard of shooting was much higher than last year. BZ all!


----------



## VIChris (30 Sep 2013)

I thought the weather was better this year than last, less wind on my shoots. The scores were up all over. Nice to see people have been training hard for this event in the off season.


----------

